# Woodworker Actor makes it...



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Nick Offerman, from the NBC sitcom Parks & Recreation, is also a fine woodworker!

He recently appeared on The Letterman show… and was interviewed *about him appearing on the cover of Fine Woodworking, Dec 2011, #222…* Quite a surprise!

Nick is a fine woodworker specializing in slab tables and other great woodworking projects is also a gifted comedian!
*
Here is a complete writeup on it as well as a Video of the interview!
*

I enjoyed it and thought you would too…


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

I believe actor William H. Macy is also a woodworker.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Cool.

Andy Rooney is also a woodworker. At least he collects wood. In an interview in a woodworking magazine he stated that he just loves to go down to his shop and sit and look at his wood slabs. A piece of furniture never looks any better than the raw wood.


----------



## weedsnager (Sep 25, 2011)

i remember the article some magazine had on andy rooney years ago….what magazine was that?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

It's American Woodworker December 1997 Issue 63.

I made a pdf from their dvd of their magazines. It's a lousy PDF because all that they stored on their DVD is a .JPG of the magazine pages. They didn't create a pdf like Popular Woodworking, Fine Woodworking or Wood magazine did.

The JPG is light in color but the article is readable. Send me your email in a message and I'll forward it to you. I've got the magazine somewhere in my collection/pile but the DVD was the easiest way to find it.


----------



## weedsnager (Sep 25, 2011)

thanks for the info!!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Karson… PM sent…

Thank you…


----------



## weedsnager (Sep 25, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I love that dude. Strong moustache, too. He seems pretty serious about his hobby.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Viktor is right









William Macy (was in Fargo and Wild Hogs with Tim Allen and John Travolta) and other Macy roles of the 1990s and 2000s included Benny & Joon, Above Suspicion, Mr. Holland's Opus, Ghosts of Mississippi, Air Force One, Boogie Nights, Pleasantville, Psycho, Happy, Texas, Mystery Men, Magnolia, Jurassic Park III, Focus, Panic, Welcome to Collinwood, Seabiscuit, The Cooler, and Sahara.

and voice-overs has some videos out and was featured in Fine woodworking for his turnings.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Dennis Elliott, formerly of the rock band "Foreigner" does some amazing lathe work, I recall seeing large turnings with natural edges. Beautiful work!


----------

